# Big hello from India



## JACK3D. (Sep 7, 2012)

A big hello from the country with over the counter pharma grade aas..lol 

I'm 18yrs 5'11 223lbs 22%bf..here to learn more about diet training and aas..I've been training for over a year.. 5-6months more seriously.. I'm currently trying to cut body fat to <15% and I'm making decent progress..cut down from 251lbs in 4.5months.

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Simspin (Sep 5, 2011)

Nice to c ya to c ya nice


----------



## DutchTony (Sep 25, 2011)

JACK3D. said:


> A big hello *from the country with over the counter pharma grade aas*..lol
> 
> I'm 18yrs 5'11 223lbs 22%bf..here to learn more about diet training and aas..I've been training for over a year.. 5-6months more seriously.. I'm currently trying to cut body fat to <15% and I'm making decent progress..cut down from 251lbs in 4.5months.
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2


Welcome to the jungle 

You lucky cnut :lol:


----------



## GreedyBen (Mar 8, 2011)

Welcome!


----------



## zack amin (Mar 13, 2012)

welcome bro


----------



## squatthis (May 3, 2010)

Hello! Where in india are you?


----------



## Viking88 (Mar 29, 2012)

Welcome mate :bounce:


----------



## Sub-Zero (May 2, 2011)

Hello


----------



## Marshan (Aug 27, 2010)

Welcome Jack. All the best with training.


----------



## PaulB (Jun 6, 2010)

Welcome to the board mate.


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

Welcome to the forum :thumbup1:


----------



## maverick1888 (Feb 9, 2011)

Welcome mate


----------



## Vastus Med' (Sep 7, 2012)

hi mate


----------



## JACK3D. (Sep 7, 2012)

squatthis said:


> Hello! Where in india are you?


Kerala, South India

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## mrproc (Oct 26, 2013)

welcome mate


----------



## Greenspin (Dec 27, 2010)

Welcome man :thumbup1:


----------



## Pictor (Jan 10, 2011)

Welcome to uk-m mate

PM'd


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

Hi mate & welcome to UKM:thumbup1:


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Welcome,are you in a call centre


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Big Ste said:


> Welcome to uk-m mate
> 
> PM'd
> 
> Not about his forthcoming AAS sales,cunningly hidden as hi there though?


----------



## JACK3D. (Sep 7, 2012)

@biglbs I have no intention to sell aas to anyone.. I'm natty myself at present..

I'm only here to learn more about training and aas for my personal use maybe in the distant future when I have achieved a certain level naturally(so that my tendons don't get ****ed up by the rapid growth from aas)and after my hpta system has fully matured so that I'll have the least probability of ending up on trt in the future.

I don't wanna shoot pool with a rope if you know what I mean 

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Op i saw a reply flash up,care to re post?


----------



## vduboli (Apr 1, 2011)

Either ADC have a new advertising campaign or we all haves new sources....


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

:tongue:


vduboli said:


> Either ADC have a new advertising campaign or we all haves new sources....


----------



## Lethagized (Mar 26, 2008)

oh dear. 5 posts and he's been negged to death.


----------



## ciggy (May 12, 2010)

Hey


----------



## haza (Nov 19, 2010)

Welcome mate


----------



## Gotista (Sep 25, 2012)

elooo!  so kerala huh? u would'nt by any chance know a dude called sharaf uddin? mr south india 2004 or 5 not sure. he was my coach im dubai! absolute beast! nd also..... ye lets just cut the ****.... alpha pharma test e please! :whistling:

joke


----------

